# Deterring Coyote/Coy dogs



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 18, 2012)

Literally just came in from helping the neighbor chase off a Coyote *edit* That his beagle was chasing *edit*. He has a game came and told me there are at least 5 frequenting my fence line and his property. 
What should I do.
My goats are inside a 5-1/2 chainlink fence with only a goat hutch *were making a door* 
But I am very worried, what should I do to deter them and protect my goats???
I plan on putting all of our dog poop *We have 9 show dogs* along the goat pen and property line as a form of deterrent, and buying that bear urine stuff and seeing if that helps.
We have a gun, and its staying handy...
I am very freaked by this.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 18, 2012)

You may be able to use Night Guard. I've never used it though. http://niteguard.com/
I would get an Anatolian Shepherd.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 18, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> You may be able to use Night Guard. I've never used it though. http://niteguard.com/
> I would get an Anatolian Shepherd.


Do you know of anyone who has used the night-gaurd, and how effect they are?
And dont tempt me in getting another dog...*Goes and looks up Anatolian Shepherds*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 18, 2012)

I do not. I see it advertised on top goat and sheep sites. I see it in lots of magazines and other places. Doesn't mean it's good but I have a feeling it would work. Wait! I know I have met someone that used it and said it worked. I don't remember who it was though!! It's on my tongue. 

btw the Anatolian is the best LGD out there. lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 18, 2012)

Pyrenees would be better for your climate!  to Straw!
Seriously, I don't know anything about the nightguard but nothing beats having LGD's. What kind of dogs do you show?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 18, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I do not. I see it advertised on top goat and sheep sites. I see it in lots of magazines and other places. Doesn't mean it's good but I have a feeling it would work. Wait! I know I have met someone that used it and said it worked. I don't remember who it was though!! It's on my tongue.
> 
> btw the Anatolian is the best LGD out there. lol


If you figure out who it is, o if anyone else wants to comment, that would be great!
I am literally pacing the window with the gun, that thing was huge and it was a very harsh wake up to reality.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 18, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Pyrenees would be better for your climate!  to Straw!
> Seriously, I don't know anything about the nightguard but nothing beats having LGD's. What kind of dogs do you show?


We have only hounds, I have two Greyhounds, my Fiancee has a pet Siberian, and then my mom has Beagles. In a pack they are pretty intimidating and I have set them all on smaller predators which has worked without injury on either party, but I would hesitate to let them have a run at a coyote.
Our entire backyard is fenced to the ground with chainlink. an acre and a half.
But I am very worried about the coyotes hopping the fence.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 18, 2012)

Have you thought of putting hot wire, one low and one high, on the outside of the fence? Using 4 inch standoffs they probably won't climb the fence.  Your dogs wouldn't get zapped but the coyotes will! Coyotes are terrible here, and they are always breeding, and they are always around. Last night there were a bunch in our neighbors pasture, he has cows, it sounded like there were a gazillion.

This might sound kind of dumb but you can go into any toy store and buy "spy Gear" they have some little remote sensors that if you walk in front of it's path it will sound like a paddy wagon going by.... loud enough and sudden enough to startle the boogers off! It's also cheap. A short term solution really.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 18, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Have you thought of putting hot wire, one low and one high, on the outside of the fence? Using 4 inch standoffs they probably won't climb the fence.  Your dogs wouldn't get zapped but the coyotes will! Coyotes are terrible here, and they are always breeding, and they are always around. Last night there were a bunch in our neighbors pasture, he has cows, it sounded like there were a gazillion.
> 
> This might sound kind of dumb but you can go into any toy store and buy "spy Gear" they have some little remote sensors that if you walk in front of it's path it will sound like a paddy wagon going by.... loud enough and sudden enough to startle the boogers off! It's also cheap. A short term solution really.


Like the electro netting stuff?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 18, 2012)

No, just plain old wire. You will need a charger. Here is a link to Tractor Supply, under search type in electric fence and you will see what I'm talking about, there are probably several pages. You won't need anything too expensive. 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just looked up the niteguard and it looks good.  Of course we just finished installing more motion lights and a bright continuous light in the night area for the sheep and the chickens too.  I get a chill when I hear coyotes howling...and so many after the birth of each lamb...I hate those things! We also have electric on the outside of the sheep area and for the chickens we play loud country and western music on a radio all night.  Chickens have continuous lights and now also motion lights...can't wait for the power bill.

Kinda funny when I read that you have a gun near and ready to use if needed...we also have a gun at the back kitchen door for the same reason.....why is this funny to me, besides the fact that I do have a strange sense of humour???  Well...when we were looking at places for sale in the area before we moved here, we looked at a house with nice pasture and cattle on it, but it was a little too far out for my liking and...it had a shotgun leaning against the kitchen back door   Gave me the creeps back then.

Now...here we are...with sheep and chickens and I too have a gun by the kitchen back door...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 18, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Just looked up the niteguard and it looks good.  Of course we just finished installing more motion lights and a bright continuous light in the night area for the sheep and the chickens too.  I get a chill when I hear coyotes howling...and so many after the birth of each lamb...I hate those things! We also have electric on the outside of the sheep area and for the chickens we play loud country and western music on a radio all night.  Chickens have continuous lights and now also motion lights...can't wait for the power bill.
> 
> Kinda funny when I read that you have a gun near and ready to use if needed...we also have a gun at the back kitchen door for the same reason.....why is this funny to me, besides the fact that I do have a strange sense of humour???  Well...when we were looking at places for sale in the area before we moved here, we looked at a house with nice pasture and cattle on it, but it was a little too far out for my liking and...it had a shotgun leaning against the kitchen back door   Gave me the creeps back then.
> 
> Now...here we are...with sheep and chickens and I too have a gun by the kitchen back door...


I just bought two Night gaurd's and I am e-mailing barn builders as we speak. All I have is a goat hutch which has worked fine, but if a coyote hops the fence the doorless opening will be a problem...I was also told to tell hubby to pee on the property line lol
But seriously, I am very worried about my babys.

Hehe, yeah I never thought I would be doing this, ever!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 18, 2012)

Let us know how the niteguards work when you get them!  Kinda liked the look of them...the flashing might do more than continuous and motion lights.  I know how you feel...our shelter does not close up either...three sided.  We have sheep and they would hate to be locked up, but I'd sleep better!

Nights are getting cooler, but with fall also come more predators...so...glad our bedroom faces the back to the sheep pen and even if it gets a tad chilly, if we've been hearing coyotes we keep a window partly open to hear any problems and I'm a light sleeper.  Oh yeah...once we are using heat and window partly open and all those lights...our power bill is going to be bad!

p.s...if you get electric wire around your fence, don't get hubby to pee on that without unplugging it first


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 19, 2012)

I believe CornishHeratige in the pig forum uses the night guards with success.  (if memory serves) 

We too have guns leaning in random places.  Yes, if you have company and don't put them away, they might look at you with eyebrows raised.  But hey, you will be prepared when the time comes.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 19, 2012)

We have a lot of yotes and coydogs in our area.

We, well my husband and boys, pee on our property line. (and no one has "hit" the fence yet).

The yotes dont really bother us.

One of my neighbors also has started pouring a lil kerosene at the base of his fence posts.  The smell of the kerosene is rather uncomfortable on a dog or yotes nose, so it seems to be working pretty well.

I agree with a good electric wire fence.

Honestly, if they get close enough to my farm that the animals react to them, I shoot them and leave them laying for a day or so (unless the weather is hot).  They seem to get the message and stay away.  Not my favorite thing to do, but I want them dead BEFORE they attack my critters.

I've seen the yotes walk up the tree line on the other side of the road, walking up quite a ways so that they can cross the road onto someone elses property.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 19, 2012)

I will definitely let you all know how the Night guard works, and I'll make sure to post pictures as soon as I get a barn built.
I am afraid to know how much it will cost, but the guy said he would come out personally and get it done within the next 2-3 weeks due to the emergency. Gota love small family business's!!
The Coyote seemed to have paced between the cow farm three houses up, and the Llama farm two houses down. Which is about...five miles all together. 
I think the farmers lost a calf, or the coyote seriously angered them. The cows all started bellowing around midnight. 
The neighbor has almost lost his beagle twice now, so hes out for blood.
I told him hes protecting my live stock and to go for it...


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 19, 2012)

We have a pack to the north and a pack to the south,most likely just one big pack. Luckily just our st Bernard's barks seem to keep them away.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 19, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> We have a pack to the north and a pack to the south,most likely just one big pack. Luckily just our st Bernard's barks seem to keep them away.


I think ours are hybrids of some sort. There the size of wolves, the male that the neighbor took out and had stuffed two years ago was 97 pounds and was HUGE. It took up the back of his pick up.
It was kinda scary...I wish our dogs were enough to scare them away...Instead they poop around our fence line.


----------



## Bossroo (Oct 20, 2012)

My neighbors used to leave a huge bowl full of cat food at their back door for their 2 cats at night.     They do not have a dog.   Soon they noticed that all of the cat food was comletly gone and  found coyote scat nearby.   They then installed motion detector lights to deter the coyotes. A week later more scat was found on their porch.       I have a motion detector that turns on the flood lights .  I also have quite a few coyotes visit every night as I have seen them as the lights came on.   :/   The coyotes have figured out that sudden brightness was only a minor nusense and that there is nothing to fear from sudden brightness after many farms also have installed those motion detector lights and continue with their search for prey as if nothing ever happened.       There a quite a few coyotes, fox, racoons, possums that hunt in towns that have bright lights along every street as well as many porch lights.        I would then surmise that a constant blinking red light just may give pause at first installation to a predator untill they figure out that this blinking red light is a normal event and a minor inconvenience .


----------



## Kellykidz (Oct 21, 2012)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> My neighbors used to leave a huge bowl full of cat food at their back door for their 2 cats at night.     They do not have a dog.   Soon they noticed that all of the cat food was comletly gone and  found coyote scat nearby.   They then installed motion detector lights to deter the coyotes. A week later more scat was found on their porch.       I have a motion detector that turns on the flood lights .  I also have quite a few coyotes visit every night as I have seen them as the lights came on.   :/   The coyotes have figured out that sudden brightness was only a minor nusense and that there is nothing to fear from sudden brightness after many farms also have installed those motion detector lights and continue with their search for prey as if nothing ever happened.       There a quite a few coyotes, fox, racoons, possums that hunt in towns that have bright lights along every street as well as many porch lights.        I would then surmise that a constant blinking red light just may give pause at first installation to a predator untill they figure out that this blinking red light is a normal event and a minor inconvenience .


My husband bought a huge spotlight flashlight and goes out with a gun and the flashlight.  Now all I have to do is turn on the flashlight and the coyotes leave the area.  It took bullets wizzing to get them to learn respect for the light.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 21, 2012)

We have never had trouble with the coyotes but the Coy-dogs are another story.  We had one that took over a pack and all of them became aggressive.  My Pyrs were spending all night running the fence line keeping them off at kidding time.  So I set up a crows nest, borrowed a friend night vision goggles and took out the leader with an M1 Garand one evening right at dusk.  

I haven't had trouble since.  

The Game Warden came and took the coy-dog away.  He asked how I got it since he had been trying to for months.  I showed him my set up.  It was an uphill shot in low light, we measured it at 220 yards. .306 with iron sights (I have a scope but the night vision goggles won't work with it).  He asked if he could add me to the list of approved, in city limits shooters for problem animals.  The point is- the darn things are mean, aggressive and smart!  

That coy-dog had three calf tags in it's stomach.  My neighbor still owes me a thank you.  

I wish you luck, it takes patience to get rid of them.


----------



## s&kfatrms (Oct 21, 2012)

I just getting ready to bring my first goats home tomorrow and this has been a fear of mine, because we have several yotes in the area; when I first moved to this location they ate my squirrel dogs off the chain. I've heard my other dogs at night raising cane and have came out and seen them standing within 20 yards of my dog.

 I hope all works out for you and like everyone else I am curious how the NiteGuard will work, keep us posted


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 22, 2012)

The whole pack came back last night.
They were screaming and wailing along our fence line where the goats were.
I bolted at them screaming and swearing worse then a p^$^ed off cat and thankfully that got them to bolt. Adam made it out behind me with the gun this time, and we went looking for them in hopes of shooting one or at least at them to show were a threat. 
Nope, they all shot up the hill towards the cattle and took out a calf from the sounds of it. I hate these monsters, at least the other coyotes we used to have just ate the turkeys and deer. These hybrid things have demolished ALL of the wild turkeys, and the deer have stopped coming this year.
There monsters!!
How do you take out something like that????


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 22, 2012)

Hold your cool next time. Dont scare them off.
Go out quietly get a little closer and take a few of them out.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Hold your cool next time. Dont scare them off.
> Go out quietly get a little closer and take a few of them out.


If we only have a Baretta 9 mm will it still do the trick?


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 22, 2012)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to get really close with a handgun.  I shoot competitivly and go through about 5000 rounds of 9mm a year.  I don't think I could get close enough to a Coy-dog to get in a kill shot.  Maybe, but I doubt it.  Long gun with a bench rest is what you really need.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 22, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a double barrel shot gun? It was given to us by a friend of ours, but the scope is broken and it kicks worse then a mule. But if you think that would work better, I dont mind going out with it.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 22, 2012)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shot gun is better than a hand gun.  Use some heavy shot like buckshot or slugs.  Slugs are better.  You will still need to get within about 50 yards.  Get a shoulder pad and make sure the gun is tight into your shoulder.  Move your body, not the gun.  This will help with the kick and your aim.  Side by side or over/under?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 22, 2012)

The night guards arrived today and I just set them up. Lets see how this works and what happens.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 22, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can figure out a shoulder pad.
I believe your asking about the double barrel right? its side by side.


----------



## s&kfatrms (Oct 22, 2012)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> The night guards arrived today and I just set them up. Lets see how this works and what happens.


keep us posted


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 22, 2012)

I gotta agree with everything Jodie has said.

I just want to add this:  make SURE that you know what is behind what you are shooting at!  All to often people focus on what their target is and pay no attention to what they will hit if they miss.

I dont typically shoot mule kickers anymore.......my bones are too old for that, lol.  But when I was shooting regularly, I kept a babies receiving blanket in my gear and just stuffed it into my shoulder (folded flat) and used a bra strap to hold it.  

One of the best ways to get a sore shoulder from a hard kicking firearm is to fight the gun.  You wont win, relax and allow your body to move with the kick while holding the firearm still.  

I also like to exhale on the trigger pull. The exhale will help soften the shoulders.

and um, what exactly IS one of these "night guards" ya'll speak of?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I gotta agree with everything Jodie has said.
> 
> I just want to add this:  make SURE that you know what is behind what you are shooting at!  All to often people focus on what their target is and pay no attention to what they will hit if they miss.
> 
> ...


Thankfully we have nothing but state owned forest behind our home. People around us call it the sticks, but to me the sticks is when you live in a house with the closest neighbor being 12 miles to the left...
Its more middle of no where so if were shooting were just hitting trees.
Good advice about the gun!! I will give it a shot and see if it helps.
Also, the night guard is a device that mimics an animal eye and keeps predators away because they think something else bigger is already there.  At least thats what I was told. here is there site: http://niteguard.com/


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hope the niteguards work!!!

And Jodie...you ROCK!!!!  Night vision and a good shot...excellent!!!  And calf tags in its stomach?  Your neighbour owes you big time!!!  At lambing time about 5 minutes after a birth, the coyotes all start up in the woods behind us and it sounds like quite a few of them are there.  We have our night area ablaze with light every night...we pull our minivan in there, bundle up with sleeping bags, keep the doors open facing the sheep...me with hot cocoa, some brandy and snacks, and hubby with his shotgun.  Sounds bizarre, but we wouldn't be sleeping anyway after hearing those nasty things.  Neighbour behind us is a good shot too, but could never get a shot without risking taking us or one of our sheep out.  When a pack of wild dogs was hanging around and went after one of his grandkids, he put was up in a tree on his stand every night until he got every one of them...he rocks too


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 22, 2012)

You all rock! I have to let the menfolk and the dogs do that kinda thing.   I'm good with a 9 and a 45 but No shot gun for me! It would clearly knock me on my "patooty" and probably blow my shoulder out...

I am very curious about the night guard!



> we pull our minivan in there, bundle up with sleeping bags, keep the doors open facing the sheep...me with hot cocoa, some brandy and snacks, and hubby with his shotgun


Now that's some serious stuff! I am romanticizing this....


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL Southern...yeah...between being out at the chicken coop giving night time spas and freezing out butts off out there in January with drinks and a shotgun...we really know how to party, eh?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 22, 2012)

One came back and started yipping at the other side of the neighbors property.  Stood in the yard with the shot gun for a good twenty minutes and it seemed to have left.
Cross your fingers this is because of the night guard and that they are keeping there distance.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 22, 2012)

Does anyone know about Great Pyrenees as herd protectors? I was told that was a great dog and a good idea.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 22, 2012)

we have 3 Great Pyrenees LGD's (livestock Guard dogs) and 1 Anatolian Shepherd LGD they are awesome! Coyotes are a real problem here. Every farm in my area has pyrs, and with good reason. Honestly I cannot think of a "bad" LGD breed. They are all great and I don't really get into this one is better than that one and blah, blah, blah. Since you have dogs and I believe you said you show, you will need to understand LGD's ARE NOT like any other dogs. I would suggest reading and talking to others about LGD's. I have over 30 years of experience in canines and I still can say they really are not like other dogs. They are great at what they do, they are loyal and loving dogs.  Out of ours they are all great but the Anatolian never stops barking at night, I'd say if she thinks a leaf fell it's worth barking at. This is common for the anatolian, there are a lot of pyrs that will do the same but I really think it depends on their line. Mine do not bark all night, but when you do hear them you know something is up. All 4 LGD's are great in the house too. They all also love our house dogs, and cats. They are serious but also serious big babies with our family and friends!

Hope this helps!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 22, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> we have 3 Great Pyrenees LGD's (livestock Guard dogs) and 1 Anatolian Shepherd LGD they are awesome! Coyotes are a real problem here. Every farm in my area has pyrs, and with good reason. Honestly I cannot think of a "bad" LGD breed. They are all great and I don't really get into this one is better than that one and blah, blah, blah. Since you have dogs and I believe you said you show, you will need to understand LGD's ARE NOT like any other dogs. I would suggest reading and talking to others about LGD's. I have over 30 years of experience in canines and I still can say they really are not like other dogs. They are great at what they do, they are loyal and loving dogs.  Out of ours they are all great but the Anatolian never stops barking at night, I'd say if she thinks a leaf fell it's worth barking at. This is common for the anatolian, there are a lot of pyrs that will do the same but I really think it depends on their line. Mine do not bark all night, but when you do hear them you know something is up. All 4 LGD's are great in the house too. They all also love our house dogs, and cats. They are serious but also serious big babies with our family and friends!
> 
> Hope this helps!


I show yes, but I am also an animal control officer so I am used to tough breeds. I am however very unfamiliar with the guard breeds. Pits, rotties, German Shepard's, borders, and boxers (those kind of breeds) I am very familiar handling them wise.
Hounds have been the breed I have been raised with for show.
When you say there a hard breed, do you mean like a pitbull or a boxer hard? Or neurotic like a Britney spaniel or a border collie hard?
I will be calling around and doing some research, but what ever I do I need to do it fast.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is a steamy romantic get away.

Its a cool, brisk night and your horseback with some guy that looks like Sam Elliot in dirty cowboy boots, a black hat and some very nice blue jeans   .  You ride silently down the fence line guided only by the bright moon light until you find the spot your looking for.

A cow wallowing on the ground as she delivers a steamy calf. (told ya it was steamy)

You and your ever so handsome companion find a secluded spot in the brush and wait.  The silence is broken when he speaks softly to you "you 'bout done with that soda? I gotta pee and I need the bottle"

Romantic huh?

Then it happens.  THe moment you've been waiting for.........the coyote pack comes.  The same one that has been attacking and killing calves as they are born, tearing up the cow in the process.  They've smelled this old girl and her birthing and have come for the goods.  

They quickly make their way in and start circling.........

 and BAM BAM BAM.........three are down and the rest have tucked their tail and headed for the hills.

As you sit there, privately pleased with yourself for having saved another calf, waiting to go on to search some more, you hear that voice again, speaking softly again........"huh.  wanna beer?"

Romance.  It's what its all about.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Here is a steamy romantic get away.
> 
> Its a cool, brisk night and your horseback with some guy that looks like Sam Elliot in dirty cowboy boots, a black hat and some very nice blue jeans   .  You ride silently down the fence line guided only by the bright moon light until you find the spot your looking for.
> 
> ...


You had me seriously confused for a moment XD Then I figured it out, your awesome.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Here is a steamy romantic get away.
> 
> Its a cool, brisk night and your horseback with some guy that looks like Sam Elliot in dirty cowboy boots, a black hat and some very nice blue jeans   .  You ride silently down the fence line guided only by the bright moon light until you find the spot your looking for.
> 
> ...


  hahahah


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 22, 2012)

Redtail- I love it! You should write more!!!

Blue Moon- I sent you a pm


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes Redtail...that was steamy   :


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 22, 2012)

yup thats me..........Queen of farm bred manure and romance.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 23, 2012)

50 shades of Prey?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 23, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> 50 shades of Prey?


Now that was a good one!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 23, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> 50 shades of Prey?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 24, 2012)

Last night there was nothing. Not even a yip, I am hoping it is because of the night guard and because I have been letting the two greyhounds run every evening then again at midnight. I have definitely decided on getting an LGD, and after a long talk with Southern by choice then my mother I have decided on a LGD Great Pyrenees.
I thought I found the book on the forum, but it turned out to be something else.
So instead I goggled LGD books and found two of them. So I ordered them.
Hopefully the night gaurd continues to do its job!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 24, 2012)

So far so good...hope it works, and LGDs will be a big help!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope the Night Guard does work. I' hoping that that was not a fluke night and that it really is keeping them at bay.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Oct 24, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I hope the Night Guard does work. I' hoping that that was not a fluke night and that it really is keeping them at bay.


I second that! And thank you.


----------



## Kellykidz (Oct 24, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Here is a steamy romantic get away.
> 
> Its a cool, brisk night and your horseback with some guy that looks like Sam Elliot in dirty cowboy boots, a black hat and some very nice blue jeans   .  You ride silently down the fence line guided only by the bright moon light until you find the spot your looking for.
> 
> ...


Love your romantic evening!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Nov 1, 2012)

I just had to add, that with the hurricane and the power outage the coyotes came in closer then they had been. We hadn't had any issues since we put up the night guard, but with the power out the coyotes got brazened.  
However, I will say that the night guard still seemed to keep the critters leery, and away. Once I shot at them they stayed away as well, but if anyone was currious about how the night guard is working; I would say its doing pretty good.
Still getting an LGD for safe measure, im not sure how the Night guard will do in long term.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 1, 2012)

That's very good to know. I'm glad it's working for you.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 1, 2012)

X 2 !!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 1, 2012)

Just got caught up and    that was a great one RTG.  And 50 shade of Prey!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback on the night guard! I have a poultry customer who might be interested. They just "lost" one of their birds to something, and of course it was their  favorite one!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is a bit more feedback on the night guard. So far so good, the coy dogs appear to have moved away from our house and ventured further into the forest behind us; our neighbor has been having issues with them up the road, but so far the night gaurd appears to have been keeping them away; even our next door neighbor has not seen them showing up on his game cam.
Now we have gone from Coy dogs at the fence line every night to practically nothing.
Now I am going to remain pessimistic and assume this is only short term (Because if I dont they will come back knowing my luck) and will be getting an LGD in the spring as added protection.
I just thought you all should be given another update!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 23, 2012)

That's great!! I'm glad the NiteGuard is working well but I agree to keep on with the dog idea.


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 24, 2012)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Here is a bit more feedback on the night guard. So far so good, the coy dogs appear to have moved away from our house and ventured further into the forest behind us; our neighbor has been having issues with them up the road, but so far the night gaurd appears to have been keeping them away; even our next door neighbor has not seen them showing up on his game cam.
> Now we have gone from Coy dogs at the fence line every night to practically nothing.
> Now I am going to remain pessimistic and assume this is only short term (Because if I dont they will come back knowing my luck) and will be getting an LGD in the spring as added protection.
> I just thought you all should be given another update!


Great news!


----------



## Dino (Feb 9, 2013)

Since LGD's are an essential part of the farm, it seems their cost and expenses should be tax deductable?   Any tax pro's on here to answer that?


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 9, 2013)

They are, food, vet bills, and anything related to keeping your investment safe.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 21, 2013)

I currently use the Nite Guard system and have not had another problem with coyotes and do not hear them near our farm anymore. Before the Nite Guard units, it was a common event to hear a pack of coyotes pass through the farm as close as 10 yds. from the goats and the house. We bought several units and drove a 1x1 into the ground near the house at the driveway and at each gate to each paddock and at each of the 4 corners of the goat pasture and put 1 on each of the 4 sides of the 1x1's so the red light flashes in all directions? People love our new security system. The coyotes have not been back near the property. I did put a strand of electric 8" from the ground also and where we have had coyotes challenge our fencing, I put a strand of electric on the outside of the fence 8" off the ground also. Our border collies also bark quite a bit at night so I'm sure this helps also.


----------

